# Scirocco pics leaked



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3709109

Word of TSI and TDI variants, with adaptive chassis settings also
The concept IROC was better looking, IMHO


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hardly this is it. Yet again a manufacturer f*cks up a concept.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Hardly this is it. Yet again a manufacturer f*cks up a concept.


To be honest I think it looks better I bet you like the colour of the other one at least Rich :wink:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like a mix between an Alfa and an Astra :?

But in the mini site it say 2.0 TSI, maybe a new 2 litre twin charged engine coming :?:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109361


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The front looks all wrong with the new grill. Back looks great, as closer to that concepts. Nicer than a Golf I suppose.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conneem said:


> Looks like a mix between an Alfa and an Astra :?
> 
> But in the mini site it say 2.0 TSI, maybe a new 2 litre twin charged engine coming :?:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109361


Twin charged = turbo and supercharged VW have a 1.4 twin charged engine fitted to the mk5 Golf 170 bhp ang great mpg


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks sh*te!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly this is it. Yet again a manufacturer f*cks up a concept.
> ...


Nah, only went for white on the M cos of the contrasting CF roof etc. Most cars look shitin white.

cant stand bloody spineless car manufacturers who create exciting and insipiring concepts then bottle it with sh*t cars.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Maybe its the colour but that concept just looks like a wide mouthed frog to me


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Oh I wouldnt buy one, but at least its different. This scirroco looks like every other hatch.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bastard child of Astra and Pug 207. Another squandered opportunity. Wasteful extension of the Golf/TT/Leon platform :?










Bearing in mind it was penned in 1975, the original is still 10X better looking.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it me or does that look like the Shooting break .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it me or does that look like the Shooting break .


Now I come to think of it yes it does


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a wasted opportunity - though there are some nice nods to the original with the rising line in the rear window. (Also carried over to the Corrado.)

Unfortunaltely however, it doesn't look like a coupe, but a hatch. Fail to see the real appeal over and above a 3-door Golf. Less practical and not good looking enough to ignore the pacticality.

Unless it drives really well of course.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Looks like a flat Golf :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Front lights/grille/bonnet looks like a Mitsubishi Galant :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks more like a cross between a laguna and a clio with a big door in the middle.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

regardles of the looks-like-stuff i'd say compared to the other models in vw's lineup it's a step ahead.

i don't think it'll be something special, but still for the generation GTI it should be an alternative to consider. afaik that's also the engine lineup they'll aim at.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it me or does that look like the Shooting break .


thats exactly what I thought


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

conneem said:


> ...But in the mini site it say 2.0 TSI, maybe a new 2 litre twin charged engine coming :?:


From the sounds of it, the TSi is just a VAG re-branding of the 2.0 TFSi rather than a new engine


----------



## chinski (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen this somewhere before, only with 5 doors....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pictures from Geneva here.

Shocking.










http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... _2008.html


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Another car ruined by the need for predestrian impact protection - here's an idea, look left and right before chucking yourselves into the road...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Pictures from Geneva here.
> 
> Shocking.
> 
> ...


Not sure about it at all, I really liked the concept. The wheels seem to let it down as well :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

chinski said:


> I'm sure I've seen this somewhere before, only with 5 doors....


I was thinking that as well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures from Geneva here.
> ...












Maybe it's a grower - the subtle lines and curves and actual 'road presence' will all take a while to get used to. then we can all love it i na couple of years. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fiat looks better.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I must be the only one who likes it, I reckon in the "flesh" it'll look much better


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll give one a test drive when they appear...can't see me changing either of the cars for one though :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

phope said:


> I'll give one a test drive when they appear...can't see me changing either of the cars for one though :?


Good


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I am still looking at this and thinking that VW stole the plans for the C30 and Astra Sporthatch to come up with this, not impressive thus far.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally, I blame Alfa Romeo's Brera for the seemingly unstoppable rise of the non-coupe coupe. The first in what looks like a depressingly long line of overpriced squashed hatchbacks.

And don't get me started on the current vogue for calling 4-door cars coupes.

Ludicrous.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw it on Friday at Geneva. It does look better in the flesh, but could of been so much better :?


----------

